# Msc patran v2010



## Securitysuite (27 يونيو 2010)

*MSC PATRAN V2010*
Fomat: ISO | 3DVD | DISK1: 1.19 GB | DISK2: 1.21 GB | DISK3: 1.36 GB

Patran is the world’s most widely used pre/post-processing software for Finite Element Analysis (FEA), providing solid modeling, meshing, and analysis setup for MSC Nastran, Marc, Abaqus, LS-DYNA, ANSYS, and Pam-Crash. Designers, engineers, and CAE analysts tasked with creating and analyzing virtual prototypes are faced with a number of tedious, time-wasting tasks. These include CAD geometry translation, geometry cleanup, manual meshing processes, assembly connection definition, and editing of input decks to setup jobs for analysis by various solvers. Pre-processing is still widely considered the most time consuming aspect of CAE, consuming up to 60% of users’ time. Assembling results into reports that can be shared with colleagues and managers is also still a very labor intensive, tedious activity.


Patran provides a rich set of tools that streamline the creation of analysis ready models for linear, nonlinear, explicit dynamics, thermal, and other finite element solvers. From geometry cleanup tools that make it easy for engineers to deal with gaps and slivers in CAD, to solid modeling tools that enable creation of models from scratch, Patran makes it easy for anyone to create FE models. Meshes are easily created on surfaces and solids alike using fully automated meshing routines (including hex meshing), manual methods that provide more control, or combinations of both. Finally, loads, boundary conditions, and analysis setup for most popular FE solvers is built in, minimizing the need to edit input decks. Patran’s comprehensive and industry tested capabilities ensure that your virtual prototyping efforts provide results fast so that you can evaluate product performance against requirements and optimize your designs.

*Capabilities include:*
* Geometry creation tools for efficient FE modeling
* CAD cleanup tools eliminate manual effort
* FE solver support to reduce input deck editing
* Post-processing and reporting tools for easy results evaluation
* Scripting for pre/post processing automation

Related Applications:

Rotor Dynamics, Explicit, Structural, Thermal, Multiphysics, Multidiscipline, Noise & Vibration, Nonlinear, Composites, Design Improvement & Optimization, Process Automation, Fluid-Structure Interaction

*Release Info:*
SUPPLIER...: Team MAGNITUDE 2010 
DATE......: 17/05/2010
CRACKER....: Team MAGNITUDE 2010 
SIZE......: 3 DISKS
PACKAGER...: Team MAGNITUDE 2010

*Installation:*
1. Unpack&Install 
2. Read .txt from /MAGNiTUDE dir 
3. Enjoy! 

Homepage: http://www.mscsoftware.com/Products/CAE-Tools/Patran.aspx

*MSC.PATRAN.V2010-MAGNiTUDE*

*Download from Hotfile*
http://hotfile.com/list/517256/1fe2c0b


*Download from Uploading*
http://uploading.com/files/4f289d5d/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part01.rar
http://uploading.com/files/7b4eb8c7/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part02.rar
http://uploading.com/files/fm7m13m6/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part03.rar
http://uploading.com/files/b63f66a8/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part04.rar
http://uploading.com/files/ec96mca4/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part05.rar
http://uploading.com/files/mfbf793e/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part06.rar
http://uploading.com/files/m8dd1ebf/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part07.rar
http://uploading.com/files/1b5e198d/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part08.rar
http://uploading.com/files/5656f586/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part09.rar
http://uploading.com/files/759e522a/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part10.rar
http://uploading.com/files/3mfadf5f/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part11.rar
http://uploading.com/files/56e597f8/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part12.rar
http://uploading.com/files/ac44a17d/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part13.rar
http://uploading.com/files/afm71ed3/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part14.rar
http://uploading.com/files/e2f227e4/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part15.rar
http://uploading.com/files/5mffe289/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part16.rar
http://uploading.com/files/995417c2/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part17.rar
http://uploading.com/files/21cd8b56/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part18.rar
http://uploading.com/files/c7ac482m/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part19.rar
http://uploading.com/files/m2af6e4d/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part20.rar

*Download from Rapidshare*
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329527/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329533/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329515/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329497/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329496/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329522/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329508/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329526/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329510/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329516/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329523/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329509/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329511/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329499/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329502/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329513/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329535/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329530/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329506/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/388329518/MSCPTRAN2010MAGNiTUDE.part20.rar
​


----------



## assadko (17 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز 
تسلم علي المجهود الجبار , بس لو في بعض تتوريال tutorial للمساعده في التطبيق
وشكرا


----------



## smailtk (23 أبريل 2011)

I need this software 
Thank you a lot


----------



## aschil05 (9 مايو 2011)

:81:merci


----------



## عبدهمحمد (3 سبتمبر 2011)

معلش مفيش لينكات على الميديا فير او حاجة سهلة ذي كده.
انا محتاجه جداً.............
جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## damba nadhir (9 يناير 2012)

merci bocoupe mon frér ;est ce que je peut importe les feces sous fprm (stl)dans cette logiciele et est ce que je fait converter l'extention pour exporte dans autre logiciel de FE pare exemple abaqus sumila


----------



## Securitysuite (9 يناير 2012)

damba nadhir قال:


> merci bocoupe mon frér ;est ce que je peut importe les feces sous fprm (stl)dans cette logiciele et est ce que je fait converter l'extention pour exporte dans autre logiciel de FE pare exemple abaqus sumila




Oui, vous pouvez importer des Nastran fichiers par example dans ABAQUS / CAE.

Je sais la manière suivante

ABAQUS d'emplois AsTrans = = entrée abaqus_out nastran_bdf_in

L'entrée abaqus_out.inp présente fichier généré, vous pouvez saisir.​


----------



## Securitysuite (9 يناير 2012)

damba nadhir قال:


> merci bocoupe mon frér ;est ce que je peut importe les feces sous fprm (stl)dans cette logiciele et est ce que je fait converter l'extention pour exporte dans autre logiciel de FE pare exemple abaqus sumila



*Si vous avez besoin d'aide, juste m'écrire.
*​


----------



## Securitysuite (9 يناير 2012)

*MSC Training Material for NASTRAN and PATRAN | RS | 1.1 GB


*Training includes: 

Misc russian manuals for NASTRAN
NAS 101 102 104 105 120 122

PATRAN:
PAT 301 302 304 312 318 325 328 

NASTRAN SOL 700

NASTRAN and PATRAN help files

total volume about 1.7GB open

Material covers modeling, static and dynamic analysis, fatigue, composites and all aspects, including SOL700 for explicit nonlinear. 




http://rapidshare.com/files/280370907/msc.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/280370905/msc.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/280362046/msc.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/280362044/msc.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/280362041/msc.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/280362039/msc.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/280336556/msc.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/280336553/msc.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/280336551/msc.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/280336547/msc.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/279178748/msc.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/279178746/msc.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/279178743/msc.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/279178741/msc.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/278566499/msc.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/278566497/msc.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/278566489/msc.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/278566487/msc.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/278525610/msc.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/278525607/msc.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/278525604/msc.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/278525598/msc.part01.rar

*
**1/3 material is in russian 
*​ *
msc courses are in english*
​ 
​


----------



## damba nadhir (10 يناير 2012)

Merci mon frère

Maintenant, j'ai des fichiers de rachis cervical (c1.c2.c3.c4.c5.c6.c7).chacun un seul sous format (inp), Alors, comment pouvons tous être inclus dans le programme abaqus cae et comment ajout un géometrie entre chacun 2 vertebre . parce que je trouver un problem concerner le malliage dans abaqus lorceque abaqus ne conuee pas les faces et le voulume des parts aprés ca je veux applique des charger sur cette géometré....... je Je vous remercie pour votre aide​


----------



## Securitysuite (10 يناير 2012)

damba nadhir قال:


> Merci mon frère
> 
> Maintenant, j'ai des fichiers de rachis cervical (c1.c2.c3.c4.c5.c6.c7).chacun un seul sous format (inp), Alors, comment pouvons tous être inclus dans le programme abaqus cae et comment ajout un géometrie entre chacun 2 vertebre . parce que je trouver un problem concerner le malliage dans abaqus lorceque abaqus ne conuee pas les faces et le voulume des parts aprés ca je veux applique des charger sur cette géometré....... je Je vous remercie pour votre aide​



*Voulez-vous d'assembler les pièces à partir des fichiers d'entrée ensemble? En CAE (apartir du version 6.8), après avoir importé les fichiers INP, vous obtiendrez deux modèles. Ensuite, allez à
Model-> Objets de copie ...
Là, vous pouvez copier des objets différents (dans votre cas, les parties mailles orphelines, les articles, matériaux, etc.) Dans un modèle unique. Ensuite, vous pouvez assembler les pièces ensemble.*​


----------

